# Aberdeen Md. Show Sept. 26



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Hi All,
Just a reminder for the show coming up at the Clarion Hotel in Aberdeen Maryland on Sept. 26th. Always a great show.

Joe


----------



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

Hi Joe
Is there a website with contact info/directions? Thanks.


Larry


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Sure Larry, you show up and I will pay for you to get in.LOL


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Lype Motorsport said:


> Hi Joe
> Is there a website with contact info/directions? Thanks.
> Larry


There's no website and I don't still have the e-mail. I do know it is at the Clarion Hotel in Aberdeen Md. It is right off I-95 - you can't miss it. If I get resent the e-mail, I will post the exact details. Or maybe someone else can help.

The show goes from 10-2 with early admission at 8am. I think it might be $5 admission and $20 for early admission, but don't hold me to that. It has been a very good show in the past and it is sold out (vendor-wise) again.

Joe


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

9th ABERDEEN, MD (MD, DC, DEL, VA) SLOT CAR SHOW & SWAP MEET



All Slot Car Hobbyists, Racers & Collectors 



Well, our 9th Aberdeen Slot Car Show & Swap Meet is ONE MONTH AWAY -- SUNDAY, SEPTEMBER 26th -- and we have just about reached our 6th sell-out in a row. At this point we only have two tables left (plus a couple of hallway setups).



NOTE: To those who have reserved tables and not yet sent in your payment yet, please mail your checks to me as soon as possible, as I have to prepay for the banquet rooms and rental tables. 



To those who haven't been here before or recently, our show is again being held at the Clarion Hotel in Aberdeen, MD, about 18 miles south of the Delaware/Maryland border right off of interstate 95 at the Aberdeen exit #85 (about 35 miles south of the Delaware Memorial Bridge and about 18 miles north of Baltimore). The Clarion hotel's address is 980 Hospitality Way, Aberdeen, MD 21001 and their direct local phone # is 410-273-6300.



Admission is $5/person; kids under 12 free and early "floor rights" at $20/person starting around 8am. 



There will be thousands of vintage and new slot cars and accessories in all scales - HO, 1/48/, 1/43, 1/32 & 1/24 setup in two adjoining banquet rooms. We'll have slot car hobbyists setting up table displays from all over the country including Michigan, Ohio, Illinois, Pittsburgh/Western PA, Philly/Southern Jersey, NY/NJ/Conn metro area, Buffalo, VA Beach/Richmond, Washington DC and the immediate surrounding areas of Baltimore and Delaware.



Just a few of the more familiar names setting up tables this year are:
Bob Beers (Mr Aurora) & Tom Stumpf (TomsHOCars); 

Rob Budano (BudsHOCars); 

Jeff Clemence (MotorCityToyz)

Harry Nonnemacher (Harry20);

Joe Corea (NJ Nostalgia Hobby)

Rich & Cindy Olree (vintage slots/runner bodies/parts galore),

Ron & Chris Sklenar (vintage slot cars/slot car clothing/accessories)

Craig Holler (vintage and new 1/24 & 1/32 large scale slots) 

Jerry Schmoyer (brp racing parts)

Doug Keys; Mario Pisano; 

Bill Houck; Joe Davidson; 

Joe Lupico; Scott Zulawski, 

Steve Sanders; Joe Hopkins

Rick Swavely (Resin Dude Bodies)

Harvey Goodwin (Rabbit Racing Parts)

Brad Blohm (selling VINTAGE LARGE SCALE)



Plus many more (including quite a few new hobbyists setting up tables for this show as well)!!!





So, if you are thinking about attending and need directions or show information, contact either me (Elliot Dalberg) [email protected] or 703-960-3594 (home); 703-901-4262 (cell) or Doug Keys - [email protected] or 301-474-6596. 



The Clarion Hotel has even blocked out a group of rooms for the night before at a discounted rate to accommodate those hobbyists traveling long distances and need to stay over. There's usually some very active "night before" room trading that goes on that evening too. 



Looks like it's working out to be another fun show. I look forward to seeing you all there.


Thanks and see you in about one month


Elliot Dalberg

6128 Stegen Drive

Alexandria, VA 22310


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

I'm jealous. Wish we could have a shindig like Aberdeen out here on the left coast. Hope everyone has a blast! (No Aberdeen Proving Grounds pun intended.)


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Wow, lok at that vendor list! Wish I could be there. Scope out way much stuff and meet a lot of cool people!!

I need to rack up a lot more frequent flyer miles... :freak:

Bummed out in SoCal... :drunk:


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

It's a awesome show! I ll be there!

Wes


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Wes ,It will be good to see you again.I'll bet your glad I convinced you to come a few years ago. Tom


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

So who's going? I'm gonna be there, hopefully early...

--rick


----------



## smokinHOs (May 30, 2006)

*Slot show...*

Rick- looks like I am trying to get out there. May have the family in tow.. The TM will be sure to keep the "budget" in line.. LOL

HEY! If anyone wants to buy this Maxtrax I have.. I can bring it.. LOL

-Marc


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

I hope some of you lucky guys that get to go can snap a few pics of the goings-on and post for us wanna-go's.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

smokinHOs said:


> Rick- looks like I am trying to get out there. May have the family in tow.. The TM will be sure to keep the "budget" in line.. LOL
> 
> HEY! If anyone wants to buy this Maxtrax I have.. I can bring it.. LOL
> 
> -Marc


hey man, look for me. i'm this guy, but without the beard...










--rick


----------



## smokinHOs (May 30, 2006)

*Show...*

Will you have the bike? LOL

I will watch for you.. If I had a picture I would post it..

-Marc and Marcus


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Damn I would love to go but whats the sense of going with no cash


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

get used to it, now that your getting married...........lol


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Pics of the show appreciated, hoping everyone has a good day!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

wheelszk said:


> get used to it, now that your getting married...........lol




Thanks Rich for the laugh!!!


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

man this is my first time that i missed this show cuz of work!! been working overtime alot lately! argghh.. now i cant wait til march next year! i cant believe i missed it!!

Wes


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Rolls said:


> I hope some of you lucky guys that get to go can snap a few pics of the goings-on and post for us wanna-go's.


Pics are up on the General Discussion board...

--rick


----------

